# Waivers?



## ryan7783 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have my first model shoot coming up and I was wondering if I should have a waiver for the model to sign. I figured I would allow shared rights to the pictures so she could use them for whatever she likes. So is this necessary? 

I'm shooting this for a buddies screen printing business so I suppose I would need one for him too? What should I write? I'm new to this so I have no clue what to include - or if I even need a waiver at all. Help please


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2008)

What you need is a contract/model release.  This is not something you should do yourself; this is something that should be drawn up by a lawyer, but if time doesn't permit, I would suggest doing some on-line research and finding examples, and then producing a document which stipulates who may use the photos and for what purpose(s), whether or not  your retain copyright, the models consent for her image to be used commercially, and what sorts of payments will be given and finally, all of you signing it.

Regardless of friendship, 'knowing people' etc, this is business, and business and money can cause a lot of problems in friendship.  GET IT DOWN ON PAPER!

Just my $00.02 worth; your milage may vary.


----------

